# Bake Sale ideas??



## choc0sweet (Apr 28, 2004)

cookies are a given i guess.

but i want to bake some stuff out of the ordinary.   obviously stuff we can sell in small packages.

any ideaS??? thanks!


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 28, 2004)

How about Caramel Corn?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 28, 2004)

How about "special" brownies? The college kids will love em!   
Seriously, I had pineapple upsidedown cookies... they were GREAT! I think that they were more like cookie sized cakes. They had the pineapple ring on them, and thats how big they were. They were soooooooo GOOD! 
Then there is the best chocolate cookie in the world. You take two cookies (i like vanilla flavor for this...). You take slightly metled milk chocolate and spread it think on top of one cookie. Then before the chocolate get hard you slap the other cookie on top of it!   
Its important that the cookies are somewhat soft.

Im not much of a baker... thats all I can think about for now.


----------



## ramydam (May 4, 2004)

How long do they need to keep for? If just a day or two, mini lemon merigue pies or other tarts are good - and not really any more work than cookies although you have to choose recipes carefully to keep costs down. Chocolate dipped strawberries or other fruit always went over well, too, as did mini pound cake loaves.

Our best seller was always good, basic, dense chocolate sheet cake with chocolate glaze frosting, though.


----------



## Thyme (May 12, 2004)

I vote for homemade doughnuts!


----------



## cakebaker2007 (Oct 3, 2005)

*bake sale ideas*

 A couple of friends and i have had a booth in our local craft fair for the last couple years and things that went very well were rice krispy treats, puppy chow, popcornballs, brownies, of course cookies


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't forget the muffins and cupcakes!


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2005)

Blondies, brownies, fruit squares, chocolate chips cookies made in bars. I like to do bars because it's easy to include as few or as many in a package as you want...2 or a dozen, etc. Also, they are easier to do than cookies and a bit quicker.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2005)

No bake cookies are always a favorite.  I accidently made white no-bake cookies once when I was trying to make German-choclolate cake icing.  I ommited the fat and when the mixture cooled, it made a truly deliscious no-bake cookie.  Both chocolate and white versions sell like crazy at bake sales, and are easy to make.

I'll post the recipe for teh white no-bake cookies when I get home and can look up the recipe. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## corazon (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a link for chocolate chip double decker brownies.  I made them a couple days ago and they were great!  They are easy and fast to make.  Took me about 30 mins prep time and 35 mins to bake.  You can also freeze them if you needed!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15339


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 3, 2005)

cakebaker2007 said:
			
		

> A couple of friends and i have had a booth in our local craft fair for the last couple years and things that went very well were rice krispy treats, puppy chow, popcornballs, brownies, of course cookies


 
I lvoe puppy chow!! I can't keep it in the house with my youngest. I have to make him a batch alone 
It's good that he's such a little guy or he would be in trouble with that much junk. What's funny is that he doesn't even like peanut butter


----------



## QSis (Oct 3, 2005)

How about things you can make in 13 X 9 inch pans so you make a couple of batches at a time and cut them into whatever sizes you want?

Congo bars are a favorite from my childhood.  Gooey Cakes couldn't be easier, and you can make vanilla, chocolate, pumpkin, etc.

Symphony Brownies are special!

Get 2 packages of brownie mix (Ghiradelli is wonderful) and 3 large Symphony candy bars (I use the Heathbar ones).  Mix up both batches of brownie mix.  Spread the first batch in a greased 13 x 9 inch pan.  Lay in the three candy bars - they will just fit.  Spread the second batch of brownie batter over the candy bars.  Bake at 350 for about an hour.  The trick is knowing when to cut these - they have to be cooled enough for the candy bars not too ooze all over, but not cold enough so that the candy bars are hard as rocks.

These simple but decadent brownies are the best I've ever had, and have even done well when entered in dessert competitions.

Lee


----------



## marmalady (Oct 4, 2005)

Try the 'Gooey Butter cakes' - the name alone will sell them!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12915&highlight=gooey+butter+cakes


----------



## jkath (Oct 4, 2005)

I've always found that "dippers" are great sellers!
Option 1: Take big pretzel rods and dip the top half in white chocolate. Before the choc dries, roll in multicolored sprinkles.
Option 2: Spear 2-3 large marshmallows on either a lollipop stick or a pretzel rod. Dip marshmallows and a bit of the stick in white or reg. chocolate and again, roll in sprinkles or chocolate jimmies.

With both, here's how you display:
(available at candy making stores and craft stores) Use small clear plastic bags (the kind that look like cellophane - available at candy making stores and craft stores) and tie them at the base of the food product with curling ribbon.

Display them in a vase or coffee can (which has been painted/wrapped in paper), so they're standing up like flowers in a vase. It takes up a small amount of table space.
We've usually sold them from $1 to $1.50 per stick.


----------



## Constance (Oct 4, 2005)

How about loaves of zucchini bread (or banana nut, pumpkin, etc)? Pies? Fudge, peanut brittle, and other candies are always good. Also homemade breads of all sorts sell well. (Dill bread? Olive bread?) And how about some carmel apples? 

Love bake sales!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 4, 2005)

If you can get the ingredients at a decent price (say at Cosco or the like) chocolate dipped/covered pretzels are popular. Place the dried finished product in bags of say 100 or 200 grams, then wrap them up in coloured cellophane or candy bags and tie/garnish with ribbons, fabric scraps, etc.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

You know, I just realized the date of this thread was 4/2004  DOH! I don't pay attention when I look at them Oh well, if anyone else is looking for this stuff, it'll be good to have opened again. This is time for bake sales anyway!


----------



## jkath (Oct 4, 2005)

You're right Texas! Well, we all could use great ideas right about now!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 4, 2005)

Rice Krispie Treats go well around here, especially if packed in single serving sizes.  Kids recognize them and parents will often buy for the kids to keep them busy for a minute so they can look.  For our church yard sale bake sale table I make 2 batches of the Preline Pecan recipe on the Quaker Oat Squares box.  It always sells out early.


----------



## callie (Jul 12, 2007)

Revisiting this thread...

Our little town is having its big craft fair next week.  The local women's club sponsors a bake sale booth - and I've been asked to contribute something.  Any new and exciting ideas?  tia.


----------

